# Cbd



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sharing a recent article packed full of information about CBD oil

It provides relief for some people but not for all.



> *CBD is Being Marketed at Mountain Bikers, What Does That Mean?
> 
> Cannabis has long been a fringe appurtenance to mountain biking - Missy Giove got busted back in the day for having 350 pounds of the stuff, Sick Bicycles make a titanium bong, and athletes like Steve Peat casually joke about it in interviews.
> 
> ...





> *CBD Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> *Is CBD legal?*
> It is legal in most of the EU and all of Canada. In the US it varies state by state but largely speaking it is legal in 30 states where medicinal and/or recreational marijuana is legal. Check your local laws for more information.
> ...


sauce https://www.pinkbike.com/news/cbd-i...3UHdzzn50CgCL6mnGm7jQNZI7dlxr-3Zyyn-hZwk-rOnM


----------



## Gray Lobster (Feb 22, 2021)

Maybe you should see something about oil


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I'm a big fan of THC just in general  ...but I have not found CBD to be effective for pain or inflammation. 

Not to say it won't help some people, it seems to and I'd be willing to bet it's more than simply a placebo as everyone is different and the causes of pain are different.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I haven’t smoked the CBD.
Yet. 
=sParty


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

CBD edibles are awesome. 2 x25mg and it def relaxes you and is great for pain etc and CBD is great for inflammation. Get full spectrum too.

Like davec I prefer my CBD with THC together. Absolutely phenomenal for pain, swelling, inflammation etc. But if not available CBD can really help. I prefer edibles for it as they last longer in your system.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gave up THC several months ago which has been great except for one thing, couldn't sleep for $hit anymore. CBD has been my savior, definitely not a placebo. Biggest problem is that it's just as expensive as the real deal!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah it definitely sucks how pricey it is.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Gave up THC several months ago which has been great except for one thing, couldn't sleep for $hit anymore. CBD has been my savior, definitely not a placebo. Biggest problem is that it's just as expensive as the real deal!


More info please! 

I quit smoking pot about 6 months ago. My ability to sleep has been ... unusual ... lately. Part of this is the quitting and part is me getting used to a new work schedule. In all my years toking I've been able to get used to different sleep schedules. Not now though. 

How do you intake the oil? What kind? (I don't know anything about the stuff honestly) 

Please and thanks in advance.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

For me cbd doesn't do much except to relax, but I vape cbd flower with a touch of live resin and it works well to relax on another level. However, it doesn't do much for inflammation as I had hoped. I have been doing cryotherapy 3x's a week for 2 weeks now and definitely see improvement in joints and sleep. i also vape a liquid 1:1 (thc/cbd) and that also works good, but I like to be able to adjust the blend, so I prefer flower and concentrate.

One thing I'd like to point out that cbd should work on most people is if you consume too much thc and wanna come down. Just pound some cbd and it will flatten out that flight

So to those that quit smoking weed, are you getting wicked dreams now?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

CBD topical rub, love the stuff. Started using it days after I was officially retired from the military


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Brules said:


> Yeah it definitely sucks how pricey it is.


Not only this, but with countless brands available, it's hard to know which brand is legit or not.


----------

